

Why You Can't Build a Smartphone (2013) - yesplorer
http://www.joshondesign.com/2013/12/02/nosmartphone

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=why+you+can%27t+build+a+smartphone...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=why+you+can%27t+build+a+smartphone#!/story/forever/0/why%20you%20can't%20build%20a%20smartphone)

------
gaze
He forgot to mention patents. All the big smartphone companies are in mutually
assured destruction with their patent portfolios. If you enter in you have no
ammo and will get squashed.

------
xanderstrike
Is ZTE not making money on the Firefox Phone? I know Mozilla is non-profit but
I figured the manufacturer would be getting something out of it.

